# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Срывает папки

## Диотима

Эта проблема началась с папок на дисках C, D и F, где у нас хранились файлы AVI. Если после того, как воспроизведение файла AVI в программе VLC прерывалось просто закрытием программы, система уже не давала зайти в папку, где этот файл хранился. То есть при попытке зайти в нее, либо всё зависало, либо нас выкидывало на рабочий стол. Из такой папки приходилось всё выписывать на болванки, удалять её, и всё приходило в норму.
Но с недавнего времени система не дает входить в более крупную папку, где содержатся различные скачиваемые материалы, в свою очередь рассортированные по папкам (папка с файлами AVI в их числе). Опять же - или зависает, или срывает.
Более того, нас стало выкидывать иногда просто при попытке зайти на диск C или диск F. Может выкинуть в первый раз, на второй пустить, а втретий снова при желании выкинуть или зависнуть...
Что делать? 

(полную проверку на вирусы в безопасном режиме Доктором Веб выполняли)

----------


## Leonhart

> полную проверку на вирусы в безопасном режиме Доктором Веб выполняли


Если вирус новый то не факт что вэб будет его видеть, в данной ситуации лучше прогонять 2-3 разных антивиря, включить отображение скрытых файлов и папок(а так же системных файлов) и просмотреть корневые директории дисков на предмет зловредных файлов типа autorun и прочей гадости.
С подобной проблемой не сталкивался - более посоветовать ничего не могу.

----------

